# Group Analysis of the Airplane Bug



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive been getting PM's here and there to fix the airplane bug. Unfortunately, I haven't begun looking into it yet, for two reasons:

1) I've only had this happen on my phone once, and I stupidly just rebooted because I didn't realize what it was. I should have looked into it more while I had it. When you can't trigger a bug on purpose, it's going to take forever to fix it because you'll have to wait for it to happen again each time you change something. 
2) It's possible the GB kernel will fix it.

So, in case the GB kernel doesn't fix it, here is what I'm asking from you guys -- help me find a standard, i.e. a condition that triggers the bug. For instance, does it only happen in areas where you have minimal service? Does it happen mostly overnight or when the phone is in standby. Are you using any memory management such as juice defender or v6 supercharger scripts? Does it happen independently of your current wifi status (off/on)? Anything else you can think of.

*Post here # of times it happens to you during a 1 week period, and answers to any of the above questions or any conditions you might have for it.*

Don't fall for GROUP THINK, which is when you see two people agree on something and so you're more inclined to agree on that something. Try to think independently about your own experience.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

It's not a kernel issue, i've had this on .596 kernel on 5 phones i manage (plus my own)
actually it didn't start until about the last 2 leaks, i will however note they were both from TBH, rooted and deodexed
and i did apply themes and stuff like battery mods. but it was def. on the GB kernel.
on my personal phone i have had this happen on the froyo kernel running miui, but i don't recall having this on cm7 i flashed initial through nightly 30+

My personal feeling is it's a file or two that is modified, (framework, services, policy.jar.. etc etc etc) but i have not proof of that.
they are however, common files between kernels and that are frequently modified.
I have also had it on the .12 and .13 radios, i do not recall having it on the .7 radio (but i don't think it's radio related)
edit : come to think of it, when i first got it on miui, i was on the .7 radio

so i have had it on all radio's 7-13

hope that bit of info helps.


----------



## rcl5113 (Jul 4, 2011)

I only get it after long periods of time not using my phone like over night or after a class. Also I am not using anything like juice defender or the v6 script


----------



## nursereese (Jun 9, 2011)

Since updating to 1.8.19 it only happens about three times a week, usually I've just been using my phone to browse the web or view email. Then I'll turn off the screen and a few minutes later turn the screen back on and notice I have no signal/airplane mode. Today I had wifi off, the time before wifi was on. I have v6 supercharger option 6 on as of yesterday. Running froyo kernel radio .07


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a lead on this bug, but am getting ready to leave for vacation, i will post my information asap


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Woke up today with this bug. But saw something else that is interesting. The battery stopped charging the same time the radio shut off. I reset battery stats and now it shows as full.


----------



## cloudysky (Jul 28, 2011)

It happens to me every morning when SweetDreams trying to reactivate the data service and it also won't reconnect the signal when I get out of the NYC subway system. For me, it is at least 3 times a day facing this problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

cloudysky said:


> It happens to me every morning when SweetDreams trying to reactivate the data service and it also won't reconnect the signal when I get out of the NYC subway system. For me, it is at least 3 times a day facing this problem.


Before I switched to CM7 with the GB kernel, I also experienced MIUI failing to reconnect the signal when I got out of MARTA (Atlanta's subway system). It happened every single time and required a reboot. I would also get the bug randomly if I didn't use the phone for awhile.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Good news guys. I happened to travel to an area with low signal today and got hit with this bug! This gave me the opportunity to analyze it first hand. Instead of restarting, I checked out some logcats and was finally able to localize the problem, allowing me to fix the bug without restarting the phone. Tonight ill release a temporary fix.


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> Good news guys. I happened to travel to an area with low signal today and got hit with this bug! This gave me the opportunity to analyze it first hand. Instead of restarting, I checked out some logcats and was finally able to localize the problem, allowing me to fix the bug without restarting the phone. Tonight ill release a temporary fix.


Amazing! Looking forward to trying out your fix.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I posted on the main miui thread about mine and how i had never gotten the bug since it came out, but that same damn night I got the bug. The first was the airplane mode icon and the next day it happened again and it was just an X. Both times the phone was just sitting. didn't even realize it until I got two google voice emails on my tablet.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Would it be too much to ask for a layman's explanation of the bug? I'm a C# programmer, so I'd probably understand it. I'm just curious about what kinds of issues you guys are dealing with here.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

cpurick said:


> Would it be too much to ask for a layman's explanation of the bug? I'm a C# programmer, so I'd probably understand it. I'm just curious about what kinds of issues you guys are dealing with here.


Here you go: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4871-The-Airplane-Mode-Bug-Technical-Analysis-and-Fix

Closing the thread, thank you everyone for your help! Check bug stomper for the fix!


----------

